# pup scared of the outside world



## henrys-mummy (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiya my Henry is 14 weeks he has been able to go out for a few weeks now, he hates it, every time i take him out he cries and just lays on the floor shaking, he wont walk, i keep on persevering, have tried lots of encouragement and treats, nothing seems to work!! Any suggestions? Thanks xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would take him out when it is quiet and just sit down a lead length away and ignore him. Have his favourite toy or treat with you but don't make a fuss or try to encourage him - even take a book and sit and read, when he realises you're not bothered he'll realise there is nothing to be scared of.
As soon as he relaxes, maybe takes a step towards you - reward him.
Once he is happy to sit outside with you over a few days repeat only standing up. Once he is happy with that try walking a step or 2.
Something may of frightened him - could of been something you didn't even notice like a bird flying past and taking him by suprise. Give him time to realise there is nothing to worry about.

Once he has alittle confidence I would find a decent puppy class so he can get used to other people and dogs - and you'll get invaluable support form other owners and the trainer.

Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a calm older dog that can encourage him and give him confidence on a few trips out each week


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Our pup used to do this when she was on a walk. She used to sit down and start crying but she loves going walks now. It has helped having our older dog to encourage her though but she still cried when she was younger.


----------



## Jacinth (May 9, 2009)

My puppy used to do this around the same age. Nothing worked. He just hated it. However, after going to puppy classes and his confidence built up, he now loves it and can't wait to get out the door! I too nearly gave up hope, but I think it's just something they go through. Good luck.


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine was exactly the same. He got used to the comfort zone where I would take him out just in this street (a cul-de-sac) when he was little then as soon as I started trying to go further he got so stressed. He is still a little wary of the tractors, cars etc that go past on the main road but now I have taken to sitting down on the steps of the bus stop and just watching the world go by for at least 10-15 mins each walk. In fact if I'm walking him and we approach the steps he'll go to sit down himself. He's now getting much better and we are doing longer walks which I thought i'd never see! You will get there eventually. Good luck.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

The thing is with 'nervous' puppies (or any dog) is that owners tend to reassure them - which is a very human thing to do, but really it's just reinforcing the puppy's fear. For example, if he was scared of a bus, and acted nervously, and got reassured by the owner (either with voice or with stroking / petting) then the pup thinks 'blimey, I was right to be scared, buses are BAD!' and will react even more next time. The best you can do, as above, is to be completely relaxed yourself (easier said than done! ) and take on the role of mentor for your puppy. If he / she reacts very badly for something then make the distance between you and the something further until the reaction subsides. Reward for calm behaviour / ignoring the something, then when you're ready, take a step closer... small steps at a time!

The outside world is a very scarey place for some pups, it's just a matter of really doing it in a positive way. Make yourself a list of things and places your dog needs to meet / see - busy high street, boot fair, other dogs, farm animals, people with children etc etc etc and make sure you're ticking things off every week - not just once but several times so that the pup gradually improves

Sophie
x


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

henrys-mummy said:


> Hiya my Henry is 14 weeks he has been able to go out for a few weeks now, he hates it, every time i take him out he cries and just lays on the floor shaking, he wont walk, i keep on persevering, have tried lots of encouragement and treats, nothing seems to work!! Any suggestions? Thanks xx


Hiya,

I'd suggest you'd get a copy of the book/ booklet

The Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell. 
You basically need to get him to associate all the "scarey stuff" with fun/good things. This will change his emotional response to them making them positive rather than negative.

I agree with getting a friend's confident dog to come along too if you know anyone?

What sort of treats do you use?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

is he small enough to fit into a satchel to carry around while you go places? otherwise go to a big park and then gradually introduce him to new things, having him listening to you will help endlessly though


----------

